# Would like a Medics opinions please



## G-Man222 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've sustained a series of injuries...

and would like the opinions of a few Medics regarding them, because they are most likely injuries even a 68W or HM 3-5 monthes outside of AIT/A School has most likely already gained experience in dealing with /treating... 

More advanced Medics opinions would be greatly appreciated as well... They are physical activity related injuries.......

PM and I'll give you the details...

I appreciate it.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2009)

Use more lube, the friction burns will go away.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Im not a Doctor, But I'll take a look*

Drink water take a knee and face out, if that doesn't work take a motrin :) 

But seriously PM sent


----------



## x SF med (Feb 19, 2009)

depending what you did to yourself - HICE or RICE generally works.


----------



## G-Man222 (Feb 19, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Use more lube, the friction burns will go away.



I so wish that was it...  I seriously do.... lol


----------



## G-Man222 (Feb 19, 2009)

x SF med said:


> depending what you did to yourself - HICE or RICE generally works.



lol yeah... definitely will be working on most likely both as much as I can... (unless it aggravates the injury(ies) 

But yeah........ lol


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2009)

See a doctor specializing in your specific problem. If I can help let me know.


----------



## JOgershok (Feb 20, 2009)

I am of the opinion that the vast majority of sports related injuries are caused by lack of or improper stretching before and after exercise.  Over doing it is the next killer.  But shoot me an E and I'll take a look.

You heard what I told her?  I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 20, 2009)

You heard what I told her?  I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look![/QUOTE


Priceless last quote. May I use that?

F.M.


----------



## G-Man222 (Feb 21, 2009)

JOgershok said:


> I am of the opinion that the vast majority of sports related injuries are caused by lack of or improper stretching before and after exercise.  Over doing it is the next killer.  But shoot me an E and I'll take a look.
> 
> You heard what I told her?  I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look!



Regarding one of the injuries (well, two of them) it actually is due to "improper stretching"...

Actually been encouraged to even work it harder, and flex it out more... 

but still gotta schedule an appointment with a specialized doc...  All offices closed so far... :doh:

But yeah, my injuries are ok...

only one injury that may be in a bit of need, but gotta get that appointment in... 

earlier today... the "bruise" was actually fully transparent (it's getting more opaque now) you could actually see the tendon itself as if looking through a sheet of glass (no kidding lol) you could actually see the puslating etc. of the ligament lol

One thing I do know for certain, Neproxin is my new best friend  lol

But it's all because of bad stretching is what I was told, that caused it to be so bad.... lol (After talking to a Doc, and several SOCMs, and a few 18Ds, and a couple PJs) I actually have to excersize it more to "walk it off"... but still need to see an Ortho to check the tendon... lol

Honestly, I thank everyone for their assistance, and desire to assist. and I sincerely mean that.


----------

